# hawk story



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought this little link about a redtail hawk family was sorta a differant way to look at them, hope you enjoy


http://www.kjrh.com/content/news/hawks/default.aspx


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Cool video! Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I understand they are lethal for those of you who fly your birds ... but they are beautiful! And that baby is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool live feed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*hawk news*

I have only seen Hawk babies in the nest once, I wanted to go back and get pictures but by the time I made my way back they were gone. I have found two nest's just walking around and I never knew that the redtail would nest on the ground. Both nest's where in the middle of about a 40 acre plot of land surrounded by trees on two sides, I guess it is one of there preferences. The first one I found, I was just out walking for exercise when all of the sudden I was under attack by the cock and the hen came up out of the grass in front of me (holy crap) I just kept putting my arm up to stop his attack, he was coming in just inches from my head, as I made my retreat I noticed they were 4 eggs in a stick built nest about 6' in front of me, I will always remember the day but I never went back.

I found the second nest just around the block from where I am now, I was riding my four wheeler back to a pond in the corner of this property and almost ran the nest over, had she not been there sitting I am sure I would have, again I was under attack (what the) this time there was three eggs in the same type of nest stick built about as round as a basket ball, I drove on with a smile. I checked on the nest the following weekend and there was three (ugly sorry) adorable little hawk squabs wanting me to feed them, Ok I smiled and drove on. I was surprised that neither one of the parents where there, I missed the next weekend visit and by the time I did return there was just an empty nest and no parents or young is sight.

Due to the amount of hawks I see while driving around I am sure there population is doing just fine here. I exsperianced all this before I even before I thought of raising pigeons but I am sure I would still do the same, just smile and let them be. >Kevin


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This is starting to bug me... can not connect with the link what ever it is.... Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> This is starting to bug me... can not connect with the link what ever it is.... Dave


something to do with viagra.....they have hijacked the site.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

QUICK!!! I need all the details..... LOL! JUST KIDDING! Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> QUICK!!! I need all the details..... LOL! JUST KIDDING! Dave


HAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*link*



LUCKYT said:


> This is starting to bug me... can not connect with the link what ever it is.... Dave


 I don't know what to tell you, I just went to the link It's a news page, on the left hand side mid page it says hawk story. It's there sory, and and I did not even have to rub viagra on my fingers to get them moving this morning.
By the way, my name is Dave but it is my confermation name and I use it on the internet so I know when I am getting Bull**** mail


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dave!

That is a wonderful link, and I love that live cam.

Is that mama sitting on the nest, or is that baby almost full grown?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I don't know what to tell you, I just went to the link It's a news page, on the left hand side mid page it says hawk story. It's there sory, and and I did not even have to rub viagra on my fingers to get them moving this morning.
> By the way, my name is Dave but it is my confermation name and I use it on the internet so I know when I am getting Bull**** mail


No one was talking about your post Patterson.......some idiot registered and was posting a link about viagra or so I'm told......and the Mods booted them outta here and deleted the posts and links. 
I was afraid to click on it for fear of getting a virus or something on my comp. Hubby would kill me.........


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*My bad*

Ok, gotcha, I have been thinking about that viagra though, somtetimes I wake up and my hands are almost cramped shut, I understand the virus concern, I am sometimes afraid to go to photobucket links don't ask why, I guess I would not want to hear the wifes B*****en either>Kevin


----------

